# Rock Tumbler / Lapidary ROCK HOUNDS!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

What is the best rock tumbler on the market?

I don't need a HUGE industrial strength, but a 5 or 6 lb or better machine!

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've only ever had a Lortone tumbler. Surprisingly they don't cost much more than they did when I bought mine 20 years ago! The one sold at Harbor Freight works but there was something (I think the plastic spacer washer) that wore out on dd's and had to be replaced a couple times. And the belt slipped off the drive shaft and had to be fixed.


----------



## creek scavenger (Dec 30, 2012)

I bought 2 from Harbor Freight...a 3lb. one and a 6lb. one...both work great.


----------

